# Smoked Hatch Chili for the 1st time



## texomakid (Aug 31, 2019)

Wife bought some of these really nice hatch chilies and last night I put 6 of them in the Yoder since I was doing a 225 deg cook on the ribs. Gave them about 3 1/2 hours of smoke and pulled them. So, do we remove the skin and just use the "meat" of the pepper? I've watch several people "roast" these with very hot fire and rotisserie set ups. How do some of you prepare and then how do you store them for future use. I was planning to vacuum seal & freeze them whole? Wife wants to try them in several recipes she's been given.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 31, 2019)

I've never smoked them, but I've roasted them a bunch. Remove the skin, split them open and remove the seeds. I do mine in water to make it all easier. Throw in a vacuum bag, seal and freeze. Easy peasy.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 31, 2019)

I got some hot ones and they where hot.  Made a green chile chicken stew.  turned out really good.  Good dish for hatch.


----------



## ofelles (Aug 31, 2019)

Love Hatch chilies.  Get them in July/August fresh from https://www.hatch-green-chile.com/.  They have mild medium and hot varieties.  You can get fire roasted ones from them frozen year round (I get 5# every 3 months).  The fresh ones I seal and freeze and they aren't the prettiest when thawed so I use them chopped in a recipe.  I make a mean Verdé Enchilada Pork Chili that I think I have posted here.


----------



## texomakid (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. The Mrs. & I have been doing some research. Can't believe we haven't been doing this "Hatch Green Chile" thing before now? We gonna have to up our game around here! Looks like this is harvest time for this chile. So many recipes on line - Chicken Fried Steak with Hatch Chile Gravy? I haven't had a Chicken Fried Steak in years but I'm fixing to make plans for some of this!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 31, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Love Hatch chilies.  Get them in July/August fresh from https://www.hatch-green-chile.com/.  They have mild medium and hot varieties.  You can get fire roasted ones from them frozen year round (I get 5# every 3 months).  The fresh ones I seal and freeze and they aren't the prettiest when thawed so I use them chopped in a recipe.  I make a mean Verdé Enchilada Pork Chili that I think I have posted here.



I just ordered from them.  Fresh and a powder


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 1, 2019)

Hatch salsa is my absolute favorite. Can get it at Chuy's year round.


----------

